# Sick ND whitetail



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

This buck was shot SE of Harvey ND a few days ago. You want to talk about a pig. Rumor has it that his son or brother (something like that) killed this bucks dad a few years back in the same area i believe they said that one had 26 scoreable points. This little guy has 28 scoreable and rumored to be in the 230 range. Poor guy will never look at another deer again as it will be impossible to beat, wish i had that problem.

http://troftyphoto.com/gallery2/main.ph ... temId=3298

Hope that site works.

Lee


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Nice, very nice. Congrats. :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow....so you're saying you don't have any of those on your land lee???


----------



## hunter321 (Sep 12, 2005)

wow....i knew harvery had nice deer....but thats just awesome. haha too bad i just got a doe tag for there :eyeroll:


----------

